# "Playing for Change"



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2018)

Playing For Change (PFC) is a movement created to inspire and connect  the world through music, born from the shared belief that music has the  power to break down boundaries and overcome distances between people.  The primary focus of PFC is to record and film musicians performing in  their natural environments and combine their talents and cultural power  in innovative videos called Songs Around The World. 

Creating these  videos motivated PFC to form the Playing For Change Band—a tangible,  traveling representation of its mission, featuring musicians met along  their journey; and establish the Playing For Change Foundation—a  separate 501(c)3 nonprofit organization dedicated to building music and  art schools for children around the world. Through these efforts,  Playing For Change aims to create hope and inspiration for the future of  our planet.  To learn more about the work of the PFC Foundation, visit http://www.playingforchange.org


----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)

I love these C'est, posted a few of them in the past here. :jammin:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 16, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 17, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 18, 2018)




----------



## RadishRose (Aug 18, 2018)

Great stuff!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## C'est Moi (Aug 25, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Aug 25, 2018)

I'm enjoying all these videos. Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Olivia (Aug 31, 2018)

Oh, this is wonderful, C'est Moi. I don't know how I missed it before.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)

> What do you think about this soulful rendition of the Etta James song  "I'd Rather Go Blind"? It was recorded at the PFC Band's last rehearsal  before heading out on the road for their spring 2012 "Back To Our Roots"  Tour.


----------



## terry123 (Jan 14, 2019)

I love the ones with grandps elliott. Been enjoying them for several months now.  Love Roger Ridley and his sister.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 14, 2019)

> This video is a version of "Redemption Song" performed around the world  in honor of Bob Marley's birthday. We have reunited Bob with his son  Stephen and the support of the entire planet. In this song, there is a  feeling of rising above the past and moving forward with love in our  hearts and hope in our eyes.



RIP Bob Marley


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jan 25, 2019)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 17, 2020)




----------



## terry123 (Feb 17, 2020)

I have enjoyed all these for a long time. Love the ones with Grandpa Elliott before he died.  He could sing the blues!


----------



## Keesha (Feb 18, 2020)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 2, 2021)




----------



## Keesha (Apr 2, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


>


This is awesome.


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 6, 2021)




----------



## terry123 (May 6, 2021)

SeaBreeze said:


>


Love this!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2021)




----------



## fmdog44 (Dec 18, 2021)

Been tried many times and all failed.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 26, 2021)




----------



## Pinky (Dec 26, 2021)

C'est Moi said:


>


posted 2018 .. absolutely mind-blowing singer @C'est Moi 

In fact, every one of these videos are outstanding. Keep 'em coming, please!


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 20, 2022)




----------



## MountainRa (Feb 20, 2022)

I watched many of the Playing For Change videos about a year ago and absolutely loved them. Haven’t watched them in awhile. Thanks for reminding me! I like them because the emphasis is on the music not what outrageous costume the singer wears ( or barely wears) and not on an elaborate dance routine. Costumes and dance routines  can have their place but often overshadow the music. Or distracts from lack of talent.


----------



## Pinky (Feb 21, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## Geezer Garage (Mar 20, 2022)

I listen to these whenever they come up. Love them.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## Paco Dennis (Mar 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jun 24, 2022)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 1, 2022)




----------

